# Frozen day 5 Blastocyst



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone  
I due to have ET any day now.I have       beautiful frosties from last cycle.I did get a   but sadly lost at 5 weeks   I was wondering if anyone has had a   from the same batch,my little beauties are day 5,grade A Blastocysts.I'm    they come through the thawing process.

Love Lou x x x x


----------



## tbp2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi - as you can see from below, I had one blastocyst put back with my fresh IVF/ISCI cycle and got a BFN, but had FET in Feb this year (put 2 thawed blastos back) and am now 29 weeks with a little boy.  So it definitely can work with the same batch!  I don't know what grade my blastos were but they definitely weren't grade A as I think they would have told me.  Like me you are lucky that you have more than 2 to defrost.  They told me that once they had defrosted 2, if either of them didn't survive they would defrost another one.  Luckily both defrosted ok, although one better than the other which I presume is the one that stuck around!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you, I presume you may have had your ET by now so I hope you are feeling well & keeping relaxed. 
xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya  
 thats brilliant news.I dont have a date yet for ET,but should be in the next week or two...fingers crossed.I'm that my little frosties bring me the same luck as last time...but stay snuggled in there this time.Good luck and thank you  
Lou x x


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Louisab26,

I has a fresh ICSI cycle back in Nov last year and had one high grade blastocyst put back and ended up with a BFN. I had 6 blasts frozen.

But I did a FET cycle in March and had two blasts from the previous cycle thawed and put back and I am now 23 weeks pregnant with twins!!

It can work and I found a FET cycle was much easier on my body.

Good luck with your transfer.

Juicygem xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Juicygem  
 on your little twins,that really good to hear  
Hope i have the same luck  

Lou x x


----------

